# Inspiring a love of nature with our blog



## ghostbear (Apr 19, 2015)

My husband Simon and I launched our website/blog ghostbearphotography.com in January, 2014. Named in honour of the two decade fight to save Canada's white Kermode or spirit bear, Ghost Bear Photography, like the spirit bear campaign itself, hopes to reconnect people with the wild and through photography, help the world fall in love with nature again.


----------

